# Bau eines Bachlaufes



## Thomas3619 (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einen Teich ohne Fische. Dieser ist ca. 16x4-5 m Ich möchte nun einen Bachlauf mit einer Länge von ca. 13 m um den Teich bauen. Ich habe bereits einen großen Schwerkraftfilter ausserhalb des Teiches , d.h. Wasser wird vom Teichgrund abgesaugt und gefiltert und wieder zurück gepumpt. Die Schwerkraftpumpe hat eine Leistung von ca. 15 000 l/h. Ich wollte nun das Wasser dieser Pumpe in den Bachlauf umleiten und dann über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich leiten. Grundsätzlich überlege ich momentan erst einmal wie groß - sprich breit und tief - der Bachlauf sein müsste, um diese doch größere Wassermenge aufzunehmen??? 
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung???


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas, 
möchtest du deinen Bachlauf, gleichzeitig  als Pflanzenfilter nutzen?
Dann mach ihn doch  etws breiter und vielleicht  tiefer, an einigen Stellen...
So hab ich es gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## ollivander (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas,

bin vor ein paar Jahren vor der gleichen Frage gestanden. Wie breit mache ich meinen Bachlauf, passend zu meiner Durchflussmenge. 
Irgendwo habe ich diese Daten im Netz gefunden --> pro 1cm Bachlaufbreite 100l pro Stunde
Dann darfst du bei deinen 15000l je nach deiner Örtlichkeit schon mal eine stabile Hängebrücke einplanen, wenn du mal drüber willst 
Mit dieser Menge kann mein Bachlauf natürlich nicht mithalten. :shock 
Aber vielleicht ist es ein Anhaltspunkt für dich, wenn du meine Ist-Daten siehst.
Sind 3 Beispiele mit 2300 bzw. 3300 Liter pro Stunde.
       
Bild 1: Breite 24 cm Bild 2: 2300l/h, 1cm tief  Bild 3:  3300l/h, 1,5 cm tief

     
Bild 4: Breite 12 cm Bild 5: 2300l/h, 1,8cm tief  Bild 6:  3300l/h, 2,6 cm tief

   
Bild 7: 2300l/h   , Bild 8: 3300l/h

Was nicht zu unterschätzen wäre, ist die Lautstärke des Wassers, wenn es über Kaskaden laufen sollte.  

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas, 

falls es niemand schafft, Dich von Deinem Bachlauf abzubringen, würde ich Dir innerhalb des Baches lauter kleine Pflanztaschen empfehlen. 

Heißt, den Bach nicht gerade buddeln, sondern eine kleine Sammlung aus Teichen erstellen. Sieht genauso aus, hat aber den Vorteil, dass die Wasserpflanzen leben, wenn die Bachpunpe mal nicht läuft. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Stimmt Thomas(Gartenteichumbauer), 
genau so hab ich es auch gemacht.
Wobei die Pflanztaschen nicht unbedngt notwendig sind denke ich,
denn die Pflanzen lassen sich gut direkt in das Substrat setzen...
 zumindest hab ich es so gemacht und die Pflanzen, gedeihen bestens
viel Glück beim Realisieren deines Bachlaufs, Thomas3619


----------



## HAnniGAP (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

ich hab in meinem Bach 5 verschiedene "Terrassen" alle ca 50cm breit aber unterschiedlich tief. 1.  gut 40cm, 2. gut 30cm, 3. und 4. gut 20 cm 5. ca 5-10cm. insggesamt 12m lang mit einer pumpe die 6000L/h schafft. 

 


 


 

jetzt:
 

ich hab super wasser. glasklar und die werte top. die Pflanzen wuchern.

aber das hilft dir warscheinlich nicht :? 

vill kannst was ableiten.


----------



## andreas w. (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hi Anni,

nur mal so am Rande - für die genannte Pumpe ist deine Dimension wohl etwas klein, aber es sieht todschick aus . 
Dieses Lob muß Dir dafür mal gemacht werden - ist echt schön. Von der Kaskadenform wie bei Dir ist ja schon geschrieben worden und das ist auch das, was sich für einen solchen Bachlauf unbedingt anbietet.


----------



## Limnos (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hi

Das Problem bei einem bepflanzten Bach - bei allen Vorteilen, die er für eine biologische Filterung des Wassers hat - ist die, dass einerseits die Fließgeschwindigkeit im Wurzelbereich der Pflanzen gering gehalten werden muss, sonst kümmern die Pflanzen, zum anderen aber auch ein mögliches zu starken Wachstum im Auge behalten werden muss, weil sie auf einmal das Wasser stauen können (zusammen mit hineinfallenden Dingen wie Blättern) und das Wasser dann eigene Wege geht. Ich würde auch bei Bachbau einen starken Wechsel in Breite und Tiefe empfehlen. Verengungen und/oder Staus, weil gerade hier der Eindruck des Fließens am stärksten ist, Breitere, tiefere Stellen, um Pflanzen entweder am Rand in Taschen oder zwischen dicken Steinen oder aber +- mittig mit diesen Betonringen, die man zur Terrassierung oder Beeteinfassung benutzen kann. Hierdurch schafft man sehr unterschiedliche Strömungszonen, Verwirbelung und damit vielfältigere Biotope für Kleinlebewesen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas3619 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Zusammen,

man .. Ihr habt ja echt gute Ideen. Ich bin soooo hin und her gerissen. Also - ich habe halt auf meinem Grundstück kein Gefälle. Ich habe aber gelesen, dass man mind. 3cm auf 1m Teichlänge haben sollte. Habe nun beim Messen festgestellt, dass der Bachlauf bei mir doch ca. 13-15 m werden könnten. Das würde heissen nahezu 50 cm Aufschüttung , wenn ich einen fließenden Bach haben möchte?? Ganz schön viel , wenn man noch von einer gewissen Breite ausgehen muss.

 Wenn ich nun so eine Art Filtergraben mache, wie ihn naturagard empfiehlt bräuchte ich sicherlich nicht viel Gefälle. Könnte mir vielleicht sogar meinen Sifi sparen. Die benutzen ja zum Teil nur Filtergraben um Fischlose Teiche zu filtern... Da sieht man natürlich nicht so toll das Wasser fliessen. ...Und wenn der stark bepflanzt und zugewachsen ist, fällt der Bachlauf irgendwie nicht mehr auf. :-(


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas, 

ich hatte einen 9 Meter langen Bach (sogar mit Gefälle...). Ich war anfangs Feuer und Flamme, diesen haben zu müssen. 

Im praktischen Betrieb hat sich aber (bei uns) rausgestellt, das man den nur zu Dekozwecken anschaltet. 

Ich fand den richtig gut (hat auch irre Arbeit gemacht) ich hab dem noch die Funktion mit auf den Weg gegeben, dass er das Dachwasser filtert und in den Teich leitet (nie wieder Wasser auffüllen... sehr cool, dafür hat sich der Pflanzenfilterbachlauf alle mal gelohnt)

Aber eigentlich sind gepumpte Bäche Stromverschwendung. 

Du kannst den Bach auch ebenerdig laufen lassen. Setzt Du am Ende des Baches ein Mammut ein, dass zutscht Dir das Wasser in in einer ordentlichen Fließgeschwindigkeit durch den Bach. (bei 10 Watt Stromverbrauch)
Was ich hier im Forum gelernt habe, Wasser hochpumpen ist die größte Energieverschwendung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Angie66 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas, 

ich möchte meinen Bachlauf nicht mehr missen. Wir haben sogar noch extra einen Sitzplatz eingerichtet, von dem man den Bach besonders gut sehen kann. 
1 m breit, 10 m lang gegraben. Natürlich ist er durch die vielen Steine an den Rändern viel schmäler, an den Überläufen nur 40 - 50 cm. 

Du kannst vielleicht deinen Bach so mauern, wie du ihn haben willst, mit Gefälle und Kaskaden, und ihn dann von Außen breitflächig anfüllen. Am natürlichsten sieht es aus, wenn der Bach 
Aus einer Ecke im Garten kommt, vielleicht entspringt er unter ein paar Büschen,oder so. 

Wenn mitten im Rasen ein Hügel ist, aus dem ein Bach entspringt, finde ich das nicht sehr natürlich. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Meine Pumpe (Aqua Max 10 000) läuft Sommer wie Winter ununterbrochen. Da sie unter der Bachmündung liegt, beeinflusst sie den Teich kaum (an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches, darf das Wasser im Winter nicht in Bewegung sein, um eine Temperatur von 4* C zu halten). Das ist wichtig, falls du mal Fische einsetzen willst.

 

Das ist ein Stückchen meines Bachlaufs. Ich möchte ihn irgendwann verbreitern.


----------



## Thomas3619 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas, hallo Angie

also bei mir müsste der Bachlauf zumindest den ganzen Sommer in Betrieb sein, da ich ihn am Ende des Filters anschliessen will. Ich habe schon eine Pumpe die wie gesagt ohne Druck arbeitet. Ich werde heute mal Fotos machen. 
Der Bachlauf von Angie sieht natürlich Klasse aus. Aber so Kaskaden sind bei mir nicht mgl. Habe ja nur flaches Gelände. Kann man nicht so eine Kombination machen.??? 6 m mit Pflanzen und dann flacher ohne ??? Sieht aber vielleicht auch doof aus???


----------



## Thomas3619 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

So nun habe ich mal Bilder gemacht. Zuerst den Teich insgesamt. Dann den Filter mit den 3 Kammern. 1. Sifi  2. Helix 3. Pumpe. Nach der 3. (wo diese Konifere steht) soll der Bachlauf beginnen, dann um den Zaun rechts drumherum gehen und da wo das Häusschen im Hintergrund steht wieder in den Teich münden. Sind so um die 15 m.


----------



## Plätscher (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas,

ein Bachlauf braucht eigntlich gar kein Gefälle. Du mußt nur darauf achten, das der Folienrand einige cm höher ist, wie der Wasserspiegel. Das ist dann eben ein Wiesenbach und kein Gebiergsbach, spart auch Pumpenstrom.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Genau.

So wie Jürgen sagt, ist ein Wiesenbach und interessant aussehen kann der auch, wenn man spannende Stellen schafft. 
Wenn Du es geschickt anstellst, braucht Dein Teich 30 Watt Leistung um komplett gefilter zu werden.
Aus meiner Sicht das Beste, was Du machen kannst, den jeder cm Höhenunterschie kostet Strom. Am besten, man hat alles ebenerdig, denn nur dann bekommt man beste Filterergebnisse bei ganz ganz wenig Strom.

Und leise isser...


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Thomas3619 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Zusammen,

wie macht ihr eigentlich die Randbefestigung? Einfach nur Erde aufschütten und Folie drüber oder mit Rasenkantenborde??? (damit sich später nichts verschiebt!!!


----------



## Thomas3619 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Zusammen ,

ich habe noch einmal eine Frage. Wahrscheinlich ist die Quatsch, aber ich zeige sie Euch doch mal . Wenn ich einen Bachlauf mit einer Filterpumpe speisen will, so habe ich ja weniger Leistung je höher die Pumpe das Wasser transportieren muss - wie in Variante 1 ersichtlich. Wenn ich da noch einen Schacht dazwischen einbaue - wie in Variante 2- spielt das wahrscheinlich auch kein Unterschied , oder????


----------



## HAnniGAP (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hi Thomas
ich verstehe deine Zeichnung nicht ganz. Wo und wie kommt das Wasser wieder in deinen Teich?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas,

bei Variante1 pumpst Du nach oben und bei Variante 2 pumpst Du nicht nach oben sondern arbeitest gegen den Wasserdruck, der sich im Behälter aufbaut. 

Ich denke, es nimmt sich nichts ob Du es so oder so machst. Variante1 sieht sicher schöner aus, weil Du einen Behälter weniger im Garten hast. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

... Randbefesteigung: kanst Due eigentlich machen, wie Du willst. 
Ich hab einfach Steine Druntergelegt, Folie drauf dann wieder Steine drauf, fertig. 
Ich mußte allerdings die Steine immer mal neu sortieren.

Wenn es bei Dir passt, kannst Du durchaus auch darüber nachdenken, Regenwasser über den Bach in den Teich zu leiten. Es sollte aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nicht zu viel sein, gerade so, dass man nicht nachfüllen muß. (Überlauf ist dann wichtig, wenns mal kräftiger gießt.)

Grüße nochmal 


Thomas


----------



## Thomas3619 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bachlaufes*

Hallo Thomas, kannst Du mal Bilder von Deinem Bachlauf zeigen????


----------

